# Suche Rootserver



## thetrue (5. September 2006)

hallo,

also ich suche ein rootserver der follgendes haben sollte:

- kein support ...
- ssh zugang
- gute server
- über 1 TB (1024 GB) traffic
- recht gute hardware
- reinnes system ... (kein plesk oder confixx oder sonst was, nur debian oder archlinux ...)
- schnelle anbintdung
- keine extra domains oder so ...
- also insgesammt keine feutures ^^

achja sollte aber nicht so teuer sein ... weil für 60 € gibts auch bei strato gute server jedoch brauche ich was um die 20-30 € höchstens ...


----------



## Flex (6. September 2006)

Spontan mal so rausgesucht:
http://www.teamplay.de/rootserver/entry/athlon64-3000
https://www.server4you.de/de/d/index.html

Für weniger wirste kaum was kriegen, denn deine 20 Euro riechen eher nach einem Root-DS...


----------



## Dr Dau (7. September 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Flex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spontan mal so rausgesucht:


Aber nicht das Kleingedruckte gelesen?

Beim 1. Link kommen noch 30€ für unlimited Traffic hinzu (dann wird aber auch dei Bandbreite von 100 auf 10 MBit runtergesetzt).
Macht zusammen also min. 59€.

Beim 2. Link gelten die 35€ nur für die ersten 3 Monate..... und auch nur bei einer Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 24 Monaten.
Ab dem 4. Monat werden min. 64€ fällig.

Für 20-30€ wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht mal einen virtuellen Server bekommen..... zumindest nicht mit Deinen Anforderungen (1 TB Traffic).
Und wenn doch so viel Traffic enthalten sein sollte, dann sicherlich nach den "fair use" Prinzip.
Bei 1 TB Traffic glaube ich aber nicht an "fair use".

Entweder wirst Du also doch tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen oder Deine Ansprüche runtersetzen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Flex (7. September 2006)

Doch, habe ich, aber es sind trotzdem die günstigen Anbieter die einigermaßen vernünftige Server anbieten, zu kleinen Preisen...
Und er sagte 1 TB wär genug, deshalb würde das kleinste Trafficpaket ja schon ausreichen, ergo 39€.


----------



## nXX (7. September 2006)

Hast du schon die Serversuche von Webhostlist.de bemüht?


----------

